# monsoon double din radio/cd player help!



## jiinxsta (Nov 26, 2007)

I have an 2003 gti 1.8t with a monsoon double din radio/cd player without cd changer. Would like to know what unit ipod adapter to purchase for 1st gen iphone and 4th gen 30g ipod? I would like full functionality on iphone/ipod as well as oem radio/cd controls to skip tracks and playlists.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: monsoon double din radio/cd player help! (jiinxsta)*

Hello,
Definitely your best solution would be the DICE i-VW-R. Allows to be set up in iPod mode to control directly from iPod and iPhone and will keep controls active through radio as well. Charges iPhone and 4th gen iPod models.
Check it out here and let me know if you have any questions!
DICE i-VW-R


----------

